# Why do we have different blood types?



## jan

Why do we have different blood types if we're all human and originate from the same source...Adam and Eve?

What's more...why do a small percentage of us have a negative RH factor in our blood when most of the population is RH positive?  By the way...the RH stands for Rhesus Monkey.  So...most folks apparently have the monkey gene and others (the minority) don't.  Maybe the RH negative folks are descendents of the Gods while the RH positive folks descend from monkeys.


----------



## TheOldSchool

jan said:


> Why do we have different blood types if we're all human and originate from the same source...Adam and Eve?
> 
> What's more...why do a small percentage of us have a negative RH factor in our blood when most of the population is RH positive?  By the way...the RH stands for Rhesus Monkey.  So...most folks apparently have the monkey gene and others (the minority) don't.  Maybe the RH negative folks are descendents of the Gods while the RH positive folks descend from monkeys.



For like half a second I was super intrigued by this topic.  Then disappointment happened


----------



## Politico

No one knows. Question resolved.


----------



## jan

TheOldSchool said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do we have different blood types if we're all human and originate from the same source...Adam and Eve?
> 
> What's more...why do a small percentage of us have a negative RH factor in our blood when most of the population is RH positive?  By the way...the RH stands for Rhesus Monkey.  So...most folks apparently have the monkey gene and others (the minority) don't.  Maybe the RH negative folks are descendents of the Gods while the RH positive folks descend from monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For like half a second I was super intrigued by this topic.  Then disappointment happened
Click to expand...


  Spoken like a true RH positive person!!!  

Go scratch yourself somewhere!


----------



## yidnar

jan said:


> Why do we have different blood types if we're all human and originate from the same source...Adam and Eve?
> 
> What's more...why do a small percentage of us have a negative RH factor in our blood when most of the population is RH positive?  By the way...the RH stands for Rhesus Monkey.  So...most folks apparently have the monkey gene and others (the minority) don't.  Maybe the RH negative folks are descendents of the Gods while the RH positive folks descend from monkeys.


 I don't know ??maybe it has something to do with a mixture of genes inherited from  our ancestors and the tribes they belonged to  living  thousands of yrs in a certain environment  ??


----------



## TheOldSchool

jan said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do we have different blood types if we're all human and originate from the same source...Adam and Eve?
> 
> What's more...why do a small percentage of us have a negative RH factor in our blood when most of the population is RH positive?  By the way...the RH stands for Rhesus Monkey.  So...most folks apparently have the monkey gene and others (the minority) don't.  Maybe the RH negative folks are descendents of the Gods while the RH positive folks descend from monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For like half a second I was super intrigued by this topic.  Then disappointment happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true RH positive person!!!
> 
> Go scratch yourself somewhere!
Click to expand...


?

Weirdo


----------



## jan

Politico said:


> No one knows. Question resolved.



You're right!  Nobody knows...but the question isn't resolved, it's still out there with no solution. 

Theoretically, we all descended from Adam and Eve (if one's a Christian) or we all descended out of Africa (for the evolutionists)...so how can we have different types of blood and different proteins on our red blood cells that in a nut shell make us allergic to other types of blood and RH factors.

A RH negative Mother carrying an RH positive baby will develope antibodies toward the infant and the Mothers body will treat the infant like an infection if it weren't for the Rho-gam shot to prevent the RH negative Mother from making anti-bodies against the infant.

To me...it seems as if the RH factor and the various blood types suggest that we came from different ancestors.  Alien?  Gods?  Who knows?


----------



## jan

yidnar said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do we have different blood types if we're all human and originate from the same source...Adam and Eve?
> 
> What's more...why do a small percentage of us have a negative RH factor in our blood when most of the population is RH positive?  By the way...the RH stands for Rhesus Monkey.  So...most folks apparently have the monkey gene and others (the minority) don't.  Maybe the RH negative folks are descendents of the Gods while the RH positive folks descend from monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know ??maybe it has something to do with a mixture of genes inherited from  our ancestors and the tribes they belonged to  living  thousands of yrs in a certain environment  ??
Click to expand...


The largest number of folks with RH negative blood are the Basques which are located in Europe.  Basque country straddles parts of north-central Spain and south-western France.  The theory goes that for some unknown reason RH negative blood originated here.

What's more, the Basques have a very unique language that linguists haven't attached a source too.  In other words, nobody knows from where this language came or originated.  Interesting, I think!


----------



## jan

> The Basque language is thought to be a genetic language isolate. Thus Basque contrasts with other European languages, almost all of which belong to the broad Indo-European language family. Another peculiarity of Basque is that it has been spoken continuously in situ, in and around its present territorial location, for longer than other modern European languages, which have all been introduced in historical or prehistorical times through population migrations or other processes of cultural transmission.[27]



Basque people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## idb

Adam was negative and Eve was positive, or the other way around.
Probably the other way around because Eve was a negative influence on Adam and the whole future of the world actually.

Anyway, they had to be different so that they could get together because opposites attract.
Get two magnets to see what I mean.


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzDX_Ps1UGk]Are you an Rh Negative blood type? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

According to the bible, there was inter-breeding between the sons of God and the daughters of men: 



> *Genesis 6:1-2*  When human beings began to increase in number on the earth and daughters were born to them, the sons of God saw that the daughters of humans were beautiful, and they married any of them they chose.



So...the theories I've read about here and there concerning the RH negative factor includes the following:

1.  We are the children of the Gods.

2.  We're a hybrid human created by interbreeding with an alien race.

3.  We are the children of the people of the lost civilization of Atlantis.

4.  We're mutants!  

5.  We are descendents of Jesus Christs bloodline.

6.  We are the lost tribe of Isreal.

7.  We're a product of mixed breeding with the Neanderthals!  



I rather prefer the "children of the Gods" theory myself.


----------



## Politico

jan said:


> You're right!  Nobody knows...but the question isn't resolved, it's still out there with no solution.



And there never will be one.


----------



## jan

Ok...so I'm an O- negative blood type.  As a universal donor, I can donate blood to anyone and nobody will reject my blood, but I can only recieve blood from other O- negatives.  I reject any other type of blood and if infected with "foreign" blood, it would kill me...or any other O- negative person. 

People with AB+ positive blood can recieve blood from *any* donor and are known as universal reciepients.

Hmmmmm...I wonder if this whole blood thing is the origin of the old saying "there are givers and takers in this world"!


----------



## jan

Politico said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right!  Nobody knows...but the question isn't resolved, it's still out there with no solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there never will be one.
Click to expand...


How can you make that statement when DNA science and the human genome project have made things possible today that weren't possible in the past?

Someday we may get valid DNA from Jesus's grave itself!

Why limit the possibilities of the future?


----------



## jan

> Do you know how rare the Rh- Factor is among the US population?  Only about 15% of the United States Population have the Rh- Negative Blood and the number of compatible donors gets smaller when you separate that into blood type.



The Rh-Negative Registry - Home


----------



## jan

> ***  4 to 8 percent of the American population inherits the O negative blood type
> 
> ***  2 to 7 percent of the American population inherits the A negative blood type.
> 
> ***  2 to 4 percent of the American population inherits the B negative blood type.
> 
> ***  1 percent or less of the American population inherits the AB negative blood type.


Read more: Negative Blood Types With Negative Rh Factors | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## PredFan

jan said:


> Why do we have different blood types if we're all human and originate from the same source...Adam and Eve?
> 
> What's more...why do a small percentage of us have a negative RH factor in our blood when most of the population is RH positive?  By the way...the RH stands for Rhesus Monkey.  So...most folks apparently have the monkey gene and others (the minority) don't.  Maybe the RH negative folks are descendents of the Gods while the RH positive folks descend from monkeys.



Mutations.

You're welcome.


----------



## PredFan

Politico said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right!  Nobody knows...but the question isn't resolved, it's still out there with no solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there never will be one.
Click to expand...


There is. See my previous post above.


----------



## editec

Frankly I don't understand Blood types well enough to understand what that _REALLY_ even means.

I doubt I am the only person here who is likewise ignorant about this issue.

I mean I think we all know that different bloody "types" exist, that some are universal donors, etc, but honestly what does it even mean that it is type A pos or B neg and so forth.

All I know is that it has to do with antigens and the body's ability to recognize the blood cell as being part of the person, rather than an alien cell that needs killing.

And I just had to look that up, too!

The older I get the more I realize how much I truly don't understand.


----------



## jan

editec said:


> Frankly I don't understand Blood types well enough to understand what that _REALLY_ even means.
> 
> I doubt I am the only person here who is likewise ignorant about this issue.
> 
> I mean I think we all know that different bloody "types" exist, that some are universal donors, etc, but honestly what does it even mean that it is type A pos or B neg and so forth.
> 
> All I know is that it has to do with antigens and the body's ability to recognize the blood cell as being part of the person, rather than an alien cell that needs killing.
> 
> And I just had to look that up, too!
> 
> *The older I get the more I realize how much I truly don't understand.*



Ditto that!  

And, you're correct that the blood types have to do with various antigens.  O- (negative) literally means that they have zero antigens in there blood...thus the universal donor status.  There is no foreign antigens in the blood to react to given a transfusion situation.

AB+ (positive) has both A and B antigens in there blood, along with the positive RH factor, thus they can recieve any type of blood due to all those antigens already being present in their blood.  Them having those antigens means they won't have a negative reaction to a foreign antigen during transfusion cause they already have those antigens present in their blood.

It is really interesting to ponder how we all aquired different types of blood if indeed we as the human race all started from the same ancestors (ie Adam and Eve).  Mutations?  Sure, I'll buy that, but it could have just as easily been different Alien races that started their own human line back at the beginning of time.  If nothing else, it's interesting to ponder.


----------



## daisiesRwild

Blood types and their origin - creation.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

What a great thread


----------



## PredFan

jan said:


> Why do we have different blood types if we're all human and originate from the same source...Adam and Eve?
> 
> What's more...why do a small percentage of us have a negative RH factor in our blood when most of the population is RH positive?  By the way...the RH stands for Rhesus Monkey.  So...most folks apparently have the monkey gene and others (the minority) don't.  Maybe the RH negative folks are descendents of the Gods while the RH positive folks descend from monkeys.



Come on, really?

Why do we all look different? How come we all aren’t black or all white? How come we have different hair colors? Please people! It’s called gene mutations. If for reasons of propagation, a trait means attractiveness, survival, or any other positive result, it will continue. If not, it dies out.

Also yes, RH does stand for rhesis monkey but not because of anything in our genes, it’s because the test was developed using the blood of rhesis monkeys.


----------



## MisterBeale

PredFan said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do we have different blood types if we're all human and originate from the same source...Adam and Eve?
> 
> What's more...why do a small percentage of us have a negative RH factor in our blood when most of the population is RH positive?  By the way...the RH stands for Rhesus Monkey.  So...most folks apparently have the monkey gene and others (the minority) don't.  Maybe the RH negative folks are descendents of the Gods while the RH positive folks descend from monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, really?
> 
> Why do we all look different? How come we all aren’t black or all white? How come we have different hair colors? Please people! It’s called gene mutations. If for reasons of propagation, a trait means attractiveness, survival, or any other positive result, it will continue. If not, it dies out.
> 
> Also yes, RH does stand for rhesis monkey but not because of anything in our genes, it’s because the test was developed using the blood of rhesis monkeys.
Click to expand...

Sure, that's one explanation.


----------



## strollingbones

just accept me as a goddess and move on.....


----------



## dblack

TheOldSchool said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do we have different blood types if we're all human and originate from the same source...Adam and Eve?
> 
> What's more...why do a small percentage of us have a negative RH factor in our blood when most of the population is RH positive?  By the way...the RH stands for Rhesus Monkey.  So...most folks apparently have the monkey gene and others (the minority) don't.  Maybe the RH negative folks are descendents of the Gods while the RH positive folks descend from monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For like half a second I was super intrigued by this topic.  Then disappointment happened
Click to expand...


I think you may really be on something here.


----------



## MisterBeale

CrusaderFrank said:


> What a great thread


It sure is.

I have read and heard about this topic before.

I have yet to form an informed opinion on it.

What I would really like to know, but have never looked into, is this question;


*
Are there different blood types within other animal species?  *

IF NOT, what makes humans so special? It certainly could not just be evolutionary chance.  We can take that out of the equation now.  IF SO, all of those hypotheses posted by the OP, talking about "gods" and "aliens" can be safely discarded due to _occam's razor_.

You know, for instance, take dogs, our most loyal companions.  Do all of these dogs all have the same blood type?

How about all of this beef we consume?  Does it all have the same blood type?

Take any animal on the planet, and do the same analysis, do they all have the same blood type?

If so, then something really spooky and profound is being hidden from the population.  Otherwise, Predfan's explanation is certainly the most logical, simple, and succinct explanation.


----------



## Slyhunter

jan said:


> Why do we have different blood types if we're all human and originate from the same source...Adam and Eve?
> 
> What's more...why do a small percentage of us have a negative RH factor in our blood when most of the population is RH positive?  By the way...the RH stands for Rhesus Monkey.  So...most folks apparently have the monkey gene and others (the minority) don't.  Maybe the RH negative folks are descendents of the Gods while the RH positive folks descend from monkeys.


Why Do We Have Different Blood Types?
There are four main blood types. Blood type A is the most ancient, and it existed before the human species evolved from its hominid ancestors. Type B is thought to have originated some 3.5 million years ago, from a genetic mutation that modified one of the sugars that sit on the surface of red blood cells. Starting about 2.5 million years ago, mutations occurred that rendered that sugar gene inactive, creating type O, which has neither the A or B version of the sugar. And then there is AB, which is covered with both A and B sugars.


----------



## PredFan

MisterBeale said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great thread
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is.
> 
> I have read and heard about this topic before.
> 
> I have yet to form an informed opinion on it.
> 
> What I would really like to know, but have never looked into, is this question;
> 
> 
> *
> Are there different blood types within other animal species?  *
> 
> IF NOT, what makes humans so special? It certainly could not just be evolutionary chance.  We can take that out of the equation now.  IF SO, all of those hypotheses posted by the OP, talking about "gods" and "aliens" can be safely discarded due to _occam's razor_.
> 
> You know, for instance, take dogs, our most loyal companions.  Do all of these dogs all have the same blood type?
> 
> How about all of this beef we consume?  Does it all have the same blood type?
> 
> Take any animal on the planet, and do the same analysis, do they all have the same blood type?
> 
> If so, then something really spooky and profound is being hidden from the population.  Otherwise, Predfan's explanation is certainly the most logical, simple, and succinct explanation.
Click to expand...


Yes, there are.


----------



## MisterBeale

PredFan said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great thread
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is.
> 
> I have read and heard about this topic before.
> 
> I have yet to form an informed opinion on it.
> 
> What I would really like to know, but have never looked into, is this question;
> 
> 
> *
> Are there different blood types within other animal species?  *
> 
> IF NOT, what makes humans so special? It certainly could not just be evolutionary chance.  We can take that out of the equation now.  IF SO, all of those hypotheses posted by the OP, talking about "gods" and "aliens" can be safely discarded due to _occam's razor_.
> 
> You know, for instance, take dogs, our most loyal companions.  Do all of these dogs all have the same blood type?
> 
> How about all of this beef we consume?  Does it all have the same blood type?
> 
> Take any animal on the planet, and do the same analysis, do they all have the same blood type?
> 
> If so, then something really spooky and profound is being hidden from the population.  Otherwise, Predfan's explanation is certainly the most logical, simple, and succinct explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, there are.
Click to expand...

/thread


----------



## Michelle420

Vampires like variety.


----------

